
Brazil considers helping Portugal financially - yannickmahe
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2011/mar/30/brazil-considers-helping-portugal
======
yannickmahe
One more evidence of the rise of emergent nations: the former colonial powers
become in need of help from the colonies.

I wonder when Britain will start needing help from India, or perhaps further
down, when France will start needing help from Algeria and Vietnam.

